# electrocoagulador electromedicina



## VERA (Feb 27, 2007)

hola!!alguién tendrá información sobre electrocoaguladores,en el sentido de la electronic,como funciona...gracias!!


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 28, 2007)

Ver esto:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrocoagulation
No hay un articulo en castellano.
Usa radioondas para disecar tejido. Usado en dermatologia.


----------



## abdon (Dic 10, 2009)

Un electrocoagulador es un circuito electronico que te permite oblener una onda, de preferencia sinusoidal, de muy baja corriente, pero de alto volaja, igualmente con frecuencias del orden de 1 o 2 MHz, aunque hay fabricantes que usan mas bajas. Esta onda calienta el agua de las celulas a alta temperatura produciendo un efecto de coagulacion.


----------



## eserock (Dic 31, 2009)

hola que necesitas del electrocoagulador?

mucghos de los fabricantes de estos equipos protegen sus circuitos por fines comerciales  es por eso que hay poca informacion la respecto.
 como te señalan un electrocoagulador es un dispositivo que trabaja por lo genera  el rango de entre 1 y 3 Mhz, los hay en dos modalidades monopolares y bipolares, estos ultimos son los mas modernos, ambos aplican una señal  senoidal a un electrodo terminado  en punta o algun otro tipo de dispositivo de corte,  los monopolares utilizan una placa de gran area para  disminuir la resitencia eectrica, los bipolares  en la punta  tienen ambos polos, lo que disminuye la probabilidad de descarga electrica asi mismo manejar potenciales menores, los diagramas electricos son osciladores en los que integran transistores de  alta corriente y alto voltaje para que no sufran daños, pero ojala puedas dar mas datosde lo que requieres.


----------



## econdori (Nov 26, 2012)

tiene q*UE* ver algo con electrobisturis?


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 26, 2012)

Bueno el electrobisturí es un solo conductor(una aguja) mas el otro conductor pasivo que se aplica al cuerpo. El electrocoagulador lleva los dos electrodos paralelos, separados unos 5 mm (por uno 5 cm de largo). Ambos trabajan por el mismo pricipio. Prácticamnete queman la carne por el paso de una radiofrecuencia de unos 10 Mhz de alta potencia, como la que se usa para las ondas cortas en medicina. Pero el electrobisturí, al ser delgado, concentra mucha potencia y "corta" la carne al introducirse en ella y corriendolo como un bisturí común, con la diferencia que va coagulando los bordes del corte, con el consiguiente olor a carne quemada y no fluyendo sangre.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hola a todos, es un poco viejito el post pero por ahi a alguien le sirve, desarme un weros E12 y me encontre con el circuito que esta en este pdf, estan los datos del trafo pero no los de la bobina, tengo acceso al equipo asi que tal vez pueda ver como es la bobina, midiendo la resistencia.
en el pdf esta tambien la foto interna. los capacitores estan en una plaquetita y van conectados entre si, alguna coneccion no esta bien marcada, estimo que para que no digan que es plagio jeje en esta foto marque en blanco las conecciones que vi en el equipo y no veo en el diagrama.
Salu2!!

estoy queriendo relevar el circuito del CEC, despues subo las fotos del equipo.

Si alguno sabe como explicar el funcionamiento de la bobina (estimo que es una conformadora de onda) le agradeceria me lo explique.


----------

